
Ask HN: How do you datamine yourself? - mrccc
Hello HN!
I was thinking about collecting data about myself and using it to draw conclusions about correlations between my actions, feelings and health.<p>So far, I was not able to find a good way to track all this data. There seems to be no application I could find that
- I can host myself (this data is very sensitive)
- can track all properties I want via computer &#x2F; webinterface &#x2F; mobile app.
- is extensible<p>Apart from that I was thinking about what kind of data to track. So far I could come up with the following:
- data about health and physical activity like sports, step count, walking distance, weight
- movement profile
- Usage of my digital devices (computer, mobile device): When did I turn it on &#x2F; off, keystrokes count, display brightness, which apps &#x2F; websites did I use, meta data about messaging, ...<p>Most of the data will probably require a lot of effort to track. I would later not only draw conclusions about myself, but could also learn about data science.<p>I would also be interested if you do something like this and what kind of things you found out!<p>Thank you! :)
======
new_guy
Your browser history!

Correlate that with a diary, grocery receipts, bank statements etc.

You can export it as a CSV and get some surprising info.

~~~
mrccc
Good idea, thank you!

------
gvand
If you want to analyze your data it's crucial that you have as much data as
possible, so start right now using applications that are already available and
that can export the data they collect via csv, you can always start using a
self hosted solution once you find it.

------
morkfromork
I have a device in my car that automatically keeps track of every trip. I use
it to plan better routes and reduce overall time spent driving.

~~~
mrccc
Why don't you just use a service, like Apple/Google Maps that does the
planning automatically?

